# Best wireless router for home



## ramborums (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, could someone recommend the best option for wireless router for home use?  Between Linksys WRT54GH and Asus rtG32, which would be a better option?  Since WRT54GH has a builtin antenna, i am concerned about signal strength.

My priority is good steady signal.

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## Akshay (Mar 15, 2010)

Have been using Belkin for a while.. no problems at all. Easy to set up and use. Forgot the model no. but got it from chroma for Rs.1500 (it is a model higher than the basic one which retails for about Rs.1200).


----------



## ramborums (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Akshay.

wish i could get some feedback from some user of Asus Router.


----------



## socrates (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been using Linksys WRT54G for last 3 yrs with no prolems. I think it's latest aavatar is WRT54G2, even Netgear is good & slightly cheaper as it provides 1 yr warranty.


----------



## ramborums (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks socrates.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 19, 2010)

Asus routers are good! I'm using the RT-N13U though..


----------



## ramborums (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks very much Kalpik.  I have got an ASUS working with me now.  Not very happy with it.  I have a problem connecting with my mobile.  Every time I do the settings, it works only for a couple of days.  Wonder if that s a problem with the settings or the router itself.

I now regret not getting the Linksys (if it s the router problem)


----------



## socrates (Apr 24, 2010)

ramborums said:


> thanks socrates.



In case u opt for the WRT54G2 check out *socrates0.blogspot.com/2007/12/how-to-configure-linksys-wrt54g.html there should not be too much of a difference


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2010)

*Netgear WGR 614* is a good option too, Been using it for 2yrs now. No problems at all and good range too. 
Specs say it has a second internal antenna to boost range

@MODS
why are these threads in Reviews section???
This thread and this *tinyurl.com/3432w8c


----------



## socrates (Apr 27, 2010)

@ 			  				 					 					sriharsha_madineni  

Agree with u :0
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=15189


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 27, 2010)

if u want a good range go for dual antenna..

i am using belkin N series dual antenna,so far no problems.


----------

